# "Weird Al" Yankovic is now mainstream?



## Carol (Mar 20, 2007)

Cool article on Weird Al.  I had no idea his albums are hitting the top 20?


----------



## phlaw (Mar 20, 2007)

Great article.  I have been a fan for a long time, and have seen him in concert once.  I think I have every CD, even his box set from the 90's titled "Al in a Box".


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 20, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Cool article on Weird Al. I had no idea his albums are hitting the top 20?


He was always ,in the end, more popular than the artists he has covered... Even Sir. Micheal.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 20, 2007)

We've seen him play live several times!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Mar 20, 2007)

Oddly enough, he is one of the most talented performers out there.  His parents died a few years ago from carbon-monoxide poisoning in their home and I read a great quote from his dad saying how proud he was of his son.
Look at Wierd Al's career: he makes people laugh with clean humor.  Also, he gets permission from his "targets" before he lampoons them (or, he always tries).  
He is as cool as it gets.
Has anyone here seen his movie "UHF"?

AoG


----------



## LuzRD (Mar 20, 2007)

i always think of the movie "uhf" when i see weird al, or if someone talks about him. sheesh its been years since i saw that


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Mar 20, 2007)

I love uhf, that was good comedy, my favorite part was Conan the Librarian and Gandhi II:rofl:


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 21, 2007)

I have the UHF dvd as well as his Music Video DVD.​


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 21, 2007)

Well the people have spoken and wierd Al is running for president go Al


----------



## phlaw (Mar 21, 2007)

UHF is a classic, I loved Stanleys Spadowski's playhouse and the kid drinking from the fire hose.

Still makes me laugh...


----------

